# Das wahre Alter



## Exeliron (10. September 2009)

hoi buffies,

man kennt es ja, der übliche threadhergang:

schritt 1) jemand eröffnet einen thread
schritt 2) sofort kommen die flames über das alter ("boah kiddies" etc)

ich hab mich deshalb gefragt:_ ist es tatsächlich so, dass die buffed-community eine sprösslings-gesellschaft ist?_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





darum kreuzt bitte an, in welchem alter ihr euch befindet (körperlich gesehen versteht sich!) und wir werden schon bald erfahren, wie es um das alter der community steht! da die umfrage wie immer anonym ist, muss sich keiner um sein wahres alter drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe mit absicht am anfang 5-jahres-abstände gewählt damit die 15-20-jährigen nicht mit 10-jährigen gleichgesetzt werden (was ich persönlich auch nicht fair fände).


fröhliches abstimmen!


mfg, exe


PS: um flamern vorzubeugen: umfragen können sich immer auf ihre nötige aktualität berufen, darum sind posts a la "das gabs schon vor einem jahr mal" nicht angebracht/nötig.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. September 2009)

ähm ja.......

10 bin ich....echt jetz...


----------



## Kersyl (10. September 2009)

Ich sags mal ehrlich und unanonym

Ich bin *14*, Hatte einen uldu 10er Heiler bis Hodir(down) Gezockt, Nun spiele ich als main einen Tank dk als dw welcher gerademal Crappy nooby pdc hero und naxx eq hat.

So jetzt flamed mich halt zu, mit 14 Ernsthaft und konzentriert zu spielen.

P.S: Brachland chat ist Tabu, genau wie /2 OLOLOL GIMP N00b tabu ist.


----------



## Anduris (10. September 2009)

<-- 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit 14 hab ich glaub WoW angefangen.
Führe zwei 80er auf meinem Account.
Achja eins is ganz wichtig: Das Alter hat nix zu sagen.. ein 20 jähriger kann auch ,,Kiddy" sein.. da gibts genug.
Es sind nicht immer die 13 oder 14 jährigen die Kiddys.. xD


----------



## Fimbul! (10. September 2009)

Das Buffedforum bringt mich immer wieder zum Lachen.


----------



## Exeliron (10. September 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ähm ja.......
> 
> 10 bin ich....echt jetz...



ich bin 17 und kenne mehrere spieler die 9 und 10 jahre alt sind. ja sie sind zum teil noch etwas unbeholfen aber solche spieler gibt es eben...


mfg, exe


----------



## Teradas (10. September 2009)

10-15.
Aber ich glaube,dass viele jetzt 5-10 anschreiben werden,einfach aus Spaß.
Deswegen würde ich bei 12 anfangen...

Ps:
Ich bin 14 übrigens.


----------



## Murgul5 (10. September 2009)

k ich flame nicht mit "kiddy" aber:

Jetzt flam ich mal mit "BENUTZ DIE SUFU!"


----------



## Stancer (10. September 2009)

Ja eine anonyme Umfrage sagt natürlich viel aus über das reale Alter der user....

Meine Erfahrung auf buffed ist, das man Umfragen grundsätzlich nicht ernst nehmen kann. Zumindest deren Ergebnisse sind immer äußerst zweifelhaft. Gibt genug Witzbolde, die 5 Jahre oder 60 Jahre ankreuzen....


----------



## TheEwanie (10. September 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich bin 17 und kenne mehrere spieler die 9 und 10 jahre alt sind. ja sie sind zum teil noch etwas unbeholfen aber solche spieler gibt es eben...
> 
> 
> mfg, exe


ich rollenspiele übrigens auchnoch mit 10 in WoW


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. September 2009)

ich bin 18 und spiele seit ich 15 bin , das alterspektrum von WoW is sehr weit, habe schon mit 12 jährigen mädeln gespielt, aber auch mit der generation 50+ , der sohn meiner cousine hat einen 23er hunter und is 5 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> 10-15.
> Aber ich glaube,dass viele jetzt 5-10 anschreiben werden,einfach aus Spaß.
> Deswegen würde ich bei 12 anfangen...
> 
> ...


ich bin aber doch echt 10.....


----------



## Skum (10. September 2009)

<<< 16 mit 12 angefangen


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (10. September 2009)

Kenne zu viele die über Vernunft/Verstand/Anstand/Benehmen verfügen und unter 15 sind, um manch einen Beitrag verstehen zu können. Ich selbst bin 14.. wird sich aber in 2 Wochen ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. September 2009)

Mein wahres Alter ist 1430 Jahre. Angefangen hat alles als Regenwurm. Dann war ich irgendwann ein Vogel. Dann Inquisitor. Dann wieder Regenwurm. Dann Prostituierte in London. Dann ein Spulwurm. Dann ein Vulkanier. Und derzeit bin ich in meiner derzeitigen Form.


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mein wahres Alter ist 1430 Jahre. Angefangen hat alles als Regenwurm. Dann war ich irgendwann ein Vogel. Dann Inquisitor. Dann wieder Regenwurm. Dann Prostituierte in London. Dann ein Spulwurm. Dann ein Vulkanier. Und derzeit bin ich in meiner derzeitigen Form.


Ich hab auch grad meine Beste Zeit- nach 20 Bakterienarten endlich Regenwurm

ne jetzt normal- ich bin 13, und sehe mich als ernstzunemende person an - ausser ich hab grad so einen tag wie heute, wo ich nur schwachsinn labere ^^


----------



## Natar (10. September 2009)

uha zähl ich mit meinen 21 lenzen ja zum alten kaliber ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

<----15 lulz


----------



## Berserkius (10. September 2009)

Bin 108 und ick kann euch sagen *Tief Luft holt* habe eine Menge erlebt!!


----------



## Megatherion (10. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> uha zähl ich mit meinen 21 lenzen ja zum alten kaliber ;P



Und ich erst, bin 29 Jahre alt ^^


----------



## TheBattery (10. September 2009)

21, jup gehör auch schon zu den opis, sollte forum wechseln


----------



## Thoraxos (10. September 2009)

Werde jetzt 27 Jahre am 13.09. Oh Gott ich geh auf die 30 zu, geht plötzlich so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (10. September 2009)

Ich bin 15 beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung (meistens jedenfalls) und schaffe es mich auch mich ohne allzu viele "lols,rofls,XD-Smilys" zu verständigen.


----------



## El Homer (10. September 2009)

17...am 31.12       
18


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich bin 13





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> <----15 lulz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NIEMALS seid ihr beiden so jung!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, ich kanns bestätigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2009)

21... irgendwie überrascht mich das Ergebnis bisher nicht xD


----------



## Artherk (11. September 2009)

<- ist 20


----------



## PewPew_oO (11. September 2009)

Angenehme 17 Jahre alt =D


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2009)

Ha, der erste mit Schnapszahl.

<-- 22


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2009)

Nicht wenn ich den Thread 2 Minuten früher gesehen hätte *g*


----------



## Qonix (11. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nicht wenn ich den Thread 2 Minuten früher gesehen hätte *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ha, der erste mit Schnapszahl.
> 
> <-- 22



ich häng mich mal dran!^^

<- 33


----------



## llviktorj (11. September 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<24>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2009)

noch knapp 33, aber der Jahrestag meiner verhängnissvollen Geburt nähert sich mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. September 2009)

21. Hm, wer sind denn die zwei über 60?


----------



## Natar (11. September 2009)

an der "weisheit" gemessen dürfte es wohl wowneuling und scrätcher sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> an der "weisheit" gemessen dürfte es wohl wowneuling und scrätcher sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zumindestens beim 2ten stimm ich sicher zu^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

Ich bin auch erst 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich wurde noch nie alls "Kiddy" beleidigt
zumindest hab ich es nicht gehört/gelesen 
Dass Buffed Forum ist ja auch ein ganz liebes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. September 2009)

Wir sollten vllt betrachten, dass die jüngeren Spieler (so 8-13) wohl weniger im Forum aktiv sind als die älteren. Denn es ist einfacher, im WoW-Chat oder in den Kommis zu spammen, als die vielen mühsamen Klicks bis ins Thread zu machen, und dort ihr Senf abzulassen^^

Ich kann mich irren. Bin schliesslich selbst seit 3 Jahren auf Buffed. (also mit 13 Jahre angefangen...) Aber im Forum selbst war ich erst seit letztem Jahr aktiv.

dit: jezz bin ich 16. Nur fürs Protokoll


----------



## Potpotom (11. September 2009)

Ich werde in wenigen Tagen 15... 






*träum*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich werde in wenigen Tagen 15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15 zu werden ist doof :< man darf vom gesetz her nicht mehr und ist nurn jahr älter aber 16 zu werden is cewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> an der "weisheit" gemessen dürfte es wohl wowneuling und scrätcher sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für die Blumen, nur wenn es danach ging müßten da noch viel mehr stehen! 2 wären definitiv zu wenig!^^


----------



## Naho (11. September 2009)

Werde 'bald' 17


----------



## nemø (11. September 2009)

In 3 Stunden und 26 minuten werd ich 16 *dance* endlich legal saufen ^^
aber ich hab auch mit 14 angefangen  und wurde bis jetzt nur 1 mal als kiddy beschimpft weil ich echt dumm als dd getanbkt hab


----------



## Maxugon (11. September 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> In 3 Stunden und 26 minuten werd ich 16 *dance* endlich legal saufen ^^
> aber ich hab auch mit 14 angefangen  und wurde bis jetzt nur 1 mal als kiddy beschimpft weil ich echt dumm als dd getanbkt hab


15


----------



## mastergamer (12. September 2009)

Bin 17.


----------



## Hubautz (12. September 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> In 3 Stunden und 26 minuten werd ich 16 *dance* endlich legal saufen ^^
> aber ich hab auch mit 14 angefangen  und wurde bis jetzt nur 1 mal als kiddy beschimpft weil ich echt dumm als dd getanbkt hab



Mit was angefangen? Mit saufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

45


----------



## Gliothiel (12. September 2009)

wuaaaaaaa seid ihr alle jung - oder bin ich so alt?

na egal, man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt heißt es so schön und ich steh zu meinem "oma-status" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (12. September 2009)

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und in 4 Wochen 16 =P

Laut meines WoW Gildenleiters bin ich mit der beste Tank und benehme mich anständiger als so mancher anderer in der Gilde der viel älter is.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

18 im feb 19


----------



## nemø (12. September 2009)

Jetzt bin ich 16


----------



## Potpotom (12. September 2009)

Na dann mal alles Gute zum Jeburtstach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (12. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt 16 und werd in Januar 17.
Irgendwie hab ich angst vor dem 18ten. xD


----------



## ThoWeib (12. September 2009)

Megatherion schrieb:


> Und ich erst, bin 29 Jahre alt ^^



Wie süß, ein 29er... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe hart auf die 42 zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (12. September 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich angst vor dem 18ten. xD


ach keine sorge wenn du immer lieb zu deinen elter warst, wenn nicht tija kann es sein das du an deinem 18 vor der tür stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> Wie süß, ein 29er...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG - wie geht das Verwesen? Noch alles am Körper?^^


----------



## Ol@f (12. September 2009)

in 3 Monaten 19.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2009)

24


----------



## N811 Schurke (12. September 2009)

Als ich die ersten zwei Seiten gelesen hab und alle unter 16 waren kam ich mir i-wie auch alt vor^^
(Me:16)^^


mfg all


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2009)

bin 20


----------



## Agyros (14. September 2009)

die bereiche sind doof gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30 ... was soll ich nu anklicken 20-30 oder 30-40 ? 

Naja, hab mich für 30-40 entscheiden, weil es da weniger gibt ^^


----------



## Quana (14. September 2009)

21


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

Der Thread ist Müll!!!
Ich bin 19 und tu mich trozdem nicht zu 15 Jähreigen einordnen!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Der Thread ist Müll!!!
> Ich bin 19 und tu mich trozdem nicht zu 15 Jähreigen einordnen!!


 

naja solange du noch tun tust...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja solange du noch tun tust......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-aa7TaAshE


----------



## Yadiz (14. September 2009)

22 im Moment - im Oktober dann 23
Omg, noch mal so viel und ich geh auf die 50 zu <_< Die Zeit vergeht viel zu schnell. Viel schneller als ichs mir vorgestellt hätte.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinneren als ich 14 war und mir kommt es so vor als wärs gestern gewesen :p


----------



## Raheema (14. September 2009)

noch 13 

werd am 22.12 14 OLOLOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

wie jung hier manche doch sind O_o manche hätt ich viel älter geschätzt


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Der Thread ist Müll!!!
> Ich bin 19 und tu mich trozdem nicht zu 15 Jähreigen einordnen!!


sry, aber bei der schreibweise und so einem denken wuerd ich mal behaupten du bist keine minute weiter als 15. Im geiste, versteht sich


----------



## Falathrim (15. September 2009)

Zarte 18 Jahre bin ich seit einigen Wochen 
Und liege damit ja schon glatt über dem Schnitt o.0

Naja, wie schon oft gesagt wurde, so viel sagt das Alter nicht aus...wobei ich selber mir nicht mehr vorstellen kann wies mit 14 war...auch wenn mir damals schon gesagt wurde ich würd mich verhalten wie ein erwachsener ;D


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

Lauter Kinder hier, echt tragisch.

20.


----------



## VHRobi (15. September 2009)

merkt man sofort auf Buffed das die mehrheit zwischen 15-20 ist.


----------



## Apocalyptica (15. September 2009)

dann tanz ich mal aus der reihe^^

<----- 28  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Der Thread ist Müll!!!
> Ich bin 19 und tu mich trozdem nicht zu 15 Jähreigen einordnen!!



Kannst du aber ruhigen Gewissens tuten.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das Buffedforum bringt mich immer wieder zum Lachen.



interessiert keinnneee sau....


----------



## Deanne (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin 23 und wunder mich mal wieder, wie sich einige selbst bei einem solch harmlosen Thema an die Gurgel gehen.


----------



## Bader1 (25. Oktober 2009)

13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Der Thread ist Müll!!!
> Ich bin 19 und tu mich trozdem nicht zu 15 Jähreigen einordnen!!


In etwa so:
"Ich bin nun 19 Jahre alt und damit (gefühlt) besser und klüger als alle 15-Jährigen"?


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2009)

19 Jahre alt. Ab und zu kindisch, ab und an todernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (25. Oktober 2009)

ohh mein gott ich gehöre mit 20 zu einer minderheit :OOO


----------



## Liandrin (12. November 2009)

Also wenn man dieser Umfrage wirklich Glauben schenken kann, bin ich vom Ergebnis doch recht überrascht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte also nicht gedacht, dass ich mit meinen 24 Jahren zur Minderheit gehöre. Tja, so kann man sich täuschen.
Oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass die berufstätigen Leute evtl. weniger Zeit haben um im Forum zu stöbern und dadurch solch ein Resultat entsteht? 
Ich möchte hier niemandem was unterstellen... ist nur eine Vermutung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possessed (13. November 2009)

30 . .. Nur noch 37 Jahre bis zur Rente. Yesss :- )


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Liandrin schrieb:


> Also wenn man dieser Umfrage wirklich Glauben schenken kann, bin ich vom Ergebnis doch recht überrascht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So kleinen Umfragen bei denen nicht wirklich viele Mitmachen kann man sowieso kaum vertrauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (13. November 2009)

Liandrin schrieb:


> Hätte also nicht gedacht, dass ich mit meinen 24 Jahren zur Minderheit gehöre. Tja, so kann man sich täuschen.
> [...]
> Ich möchte hier niemandem was unterstellen... ist nur eine Vermutung
> 
> ...


Vielleicht liegts auch einfach am zugrundeliegenden Inhalt des Forums? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Computer_spiele_ mit meist Bonbonbunter Grafik, Comic-Knuffel-Optik, Haustier/Petshop-Fimmel, stupiden, sich immer wiederholenden Handlungsmustern, infantilen Schwanzvergleichssystemen... und auch sonst sind die Themen und Weltansichten doch eher U20... *hust* jedenfalls nicht gerade das, was der normale berufstätige und mündige Bürger neben seinen alltäglichen Verpflichtungen so frönt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so ne Vermutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Mir ist langweilig (Fazit: was soll ich _spielen_!) usw...", "ultimative Zombieapokalypse IV - ich rette mich (und meine Freunde = bin ich nicht ein moralischer R0xx0r!?) und headshotte den Rest", "ich find das porno und jenes schwul - was sagst du?", "ich hab das best-of von In Flames gekauft und es sind lauter songs drauf die ich von den Alben schon kannte..."... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ist die zweitgrösste Gruppe nicht unbedingt ne Minderheit.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Nur so ne Vermutung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welcome to BUFFED where the boons are 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ist es nunmal in so einem Forum und ich finde sowas persönlich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (13. November 2009)

Der Unterhaltungswert ist enorm*! Keine Frage.
Ich sag ja nur, dass die Zielgruppe eines "where the boons are"-Forums schon gewissen demographischen (und sozio-ökonomischen) Vorzeichen unterliegt und es einen nicht zu wundern braucht, wenn diese durch eine Umfrage bestätigt werden. 
Is ja nix schlimmes dabei.

*"Mann oder Frau" z.B. hab ich total unterschätzt. Inzwischen geht's um Brüste!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Joah, aber wegen solchem Zeug liebe ich solche Foren, man hat immer was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (13. November 2009)

Die meisten Kiddy-Schreier sind meist selber irgendwelche prä- oder postpubertäre die sich das Gefühl geben wollen, sich von dieser Gruppe abgegrenzt zu habe.

Ganz klar ist allerdings das Gegenteil.


----------



## F-S-N (13. November 2009)

Ich bin immernoch 16 wie in den 20 anderen umfragen die seid meinem letzten beburtstag eröfnet wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Zum thema kiddy geschrei:

Mit kiddy ist kein alter gemeint sondern ein Benehmen!


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

/sign F-S-N genau so ist es, aber das kapieren viele nicht.


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt. Gehöre anscheinend zur Mehrheit. 

Und Alter sagt noch lange nichts über einen Menschen aus. Ich kenne Leute in meinem Alter, die sich noch aufführen wie Zehnjährige, andere hingegen, die schon sehr erwachsen und reif sind. 

Am unreifsten sind aber die beiden Typen aus meiner Klasse, die sich darüber streiten, was denn nun "erwachsen" sei oder nicht und sich deshalb ständig in den Haaren liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne allerdings nur wenige Gleichaltrige in meinem Umkreis, mit denen ich über bestimmte Themen wie Philosophie, aktuelle Nachrichten oder soziale Themen reden kann. Dann weiche ich meistens auf Erwachsene die ich kenne aus, mit denen kann ich oftmals darüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Ich bin 15. 
3.1.07 mit WoW angefangen.

Konstruktive Kritik an das Quiz:
5-10 dann 10-15 ist nicht so klug. Es wäre glaub gescheiter man schreibt 5-10 11-15. Sonst ergibt die Umfrage keinen Sinn.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 16.. mit 13 angefangen.
> 
> Hachja.. damals immer für älter ausgegeben um in die guten Raidgilden zu kommen
> 
> ...


Hihi ich auch =D


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

davon kann ich ein Buch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nen kompletten Lebenslauf erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war damals erst 13 und die Gilde war ab 18


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Das Buffedforum bringt mich immer wieder zum Lachen.



Jetzt hast du mich zum lachen gebracht! ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: 

Njoa, also ich bin jetzt 16^^
Next Jahr 17 und das Jahr drauf bin ich 18 ... höhö^^

Ne Schmarn, also ich bin 16 und habe WoW mit Anfang 15 Angefangen ... ^^

Zu dem "ey Kiddy!!11!1elfzig!1" - Getue....
.... Ich wette darum, dass die Leute, die sowas rumspamen, sprich: Kiddy!!!; selber kleine 14-Jährige Leute sind, die gerade in ihren Stimmbruch kommen .. (möchte hier jetzt niemanden beleidigen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

Kiddys sind Leute die sich total dumm benehmen, die Leute die sagen, das das nur Leute u18 machen sind Idioten, diese Denkweise scheint aber weit verbreitet zu sein.


----------



## Pitchpaw (16. November 2009)

das körperliche alter ist meines erachtens nach weniger bedeutsam als das geistige. die zeit, die man lebt, die erfahrungen, die man sammelt steigern das geistige alter (jedenfalls sollten sie es). wer schneller lernt und selbstkritisch ist wird vielleicht irgendwann mehrere hundert (geistige) jahre alt, wer weiß?
ich bin erst 18 und verstehe mich mit menschen, die meine eltern sein könnten blendend. nur wer sich seinen eigenen schwächen stellen kann und die der anderen vergibt hat es meiner meinung nach verdient als erwachsen behandelt zu werden, egal wie alt der körper ist.


----------



## Sèv! (26. November 2009)

Also ich zähle wohl zu den sehr jungen. ;D
Also mein wahres Alter ist 12.
(Ja,ich bin wirklich 12)
Und nein ich bin kein WoW-Freak
ich spiele es ab und zu (meist abends und nur am Wochenende)
Und ja ich habe normale hobbies wie jeder andere.
Ich versuche mich aber an 
meine älternen Genossen
der Community und 
WoW Spielern (Ingame)
anzupassen mit Sachen wir ordentlich,ohne Fehler schreiben;
Mit Groß/-kleinschreibung und so weiter.
(Wer trotzdem einen findet darf ihn bei Ebay versteigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Deshalb wurde ich auch im Spiel noch nie als
"Kiddi" geflamet wenn ich dann mein eigentliches Alter preisgebe
dann wundern sich die Leute meist und wollen mir es nicht abkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhikly (29. November 2009)

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Bader1 (29. November 2009)

Immerwieder lustig zulesen, wie sich in solchen Threads alle als super nett erwachsen und kompetent wieder geben ^^
Hier braucht niemand erzählen er hätte sich noch nie "Scheisse" benommen, mich eingeschlossen.


----------

